# Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?



## Fishhunter2908 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
wollte in den nächsten Tagen wieder mal nach Langeoog zum Urlaub machen und angeln .
Mitnehmen möchte ich mein neues Boot (Fishhunter HF360 mit 2PS Außenboader .

Meine Frage ist nun: ist es gut möglich mit solch einem Boot(3,60 m lang) etwa 1km auf die offene Nordsee raus zu fahren, natürlich nur bei auflaufendem Wasser und wenig Wind.

Schwimmwesten , GPS , Handy, ist natürlich alles mit dabei.

Und kann man mit der Kombination  ggf  mal von Langeoog nach Baltrum rüberfahren?


Wer Tipps und Anregungen hat bitte melden,
Komentare wie "du bist lebensmüde" sind hier nicht erwünscht.
Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Definitiv nicht. Die Tidenströmungen zwischen den Inseln sind so stark, das ein solches Boot nicht nur nicht ungeeignet ist, sondern lebensgefährlich.

Mit einem solchen Boot auf die Nordsee fahren zu wollen, grenzt an Idiotie. Ich schreibe das jetzt mal sehr deutlich, aber ich denke kaum, dass du zu der Thematik eine andere Aussage bekommst.



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Wer Tipps und Anregungen hat bitte melden,
> Komentare wie "du bist lebensmüde" sind hier nicht erwünscht.
> Gruß



Erwünscht hin oder her, das grenzt echt an ... ich sags nicht.


----------



## mariophh (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

hmmm.. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es hier im forum war, oder ob ich es woanders gelesen habe, aber es gab da mal jemanden, der wollte mit nem seewasserkajak nach helgoland... mit dem könntest du dich ja eventuell zusammen tun..

#c

ne mal ganz im ernst... ein schlauchboot hat den vorteil, dass es mehr oder weniger unsinkbar ist, aber das war es dann auch schon.
ich erinnere mich an einen bootstörn vor 2 jahren wo wir mit meines bruders 15m boot (2 maschinen) auf der nordsee (u.a. auch helgoland) waren und mehrfach ganz überraschend unverhofft, eine ungünstige kombination aus wind, welle und strömung auftrat und es zum teil echt nicht einfach war den kahn auf kurs zu halten... da frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, was du da mit einem 2ps motor machen möchtest!?! 
also ich denke der ausflug wäre eine reise ins ungewisse und könnte im weniger schlimmen fall in england, holland, frankreich oder an bord eines rettungskreuzers irgendwo dazwischen enden... vorrausgesetzt du hast ausreichend proviant dabei. 
und ein handy als lebensretter auf see ist nun wirklich nicht das sicherste... erstmal stellt sich die frage ob du überall empfang hast, erfahrungsgemäss NEIN! und dann die zweite frage, ob du in einer situation in der du es brauchen würdest, noch in der lage wärst dein handy unbeschadet und trocken zu benutzen... wenn du in panik schon halb im wasser liegst wohl eher weniger... 
also ich würde das für kein geld der welt machen....
nettes kleines boot, aber definitiv nicht hochseetauglich... 
ich denke du solltest dir lieber nen netten platz an der küste oder ner seebrücke suchen und ggf. ne fähre nach baltrum nehmen. alternativ bei wenig wellen und guten wetter dein boot mit ner langen, fest verankerten sicherungsleine als bellyboat ohne nasse füsse benutzen...

trotzdem einen schönen urlaub und viele fische, auf welchem wege auch immer!!!

gruß


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> wollte in den nächsten Tagen wieder mal nach Langeoog zum Urlaub machen und angeln .
> Mitnehmen möchte ich mein neues Boot (Fishhunter HF360 mit 2PS Außenboader .
> 
> ...



beim leichtesten wind kommst du mit dieser kombination schon nicht mehr vorwärts.
also finger weg davon.
so ein boot mit so nem motor hat dort nix zu suchen.

antonio


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Apropo Tidenströmung, zwischen Norderney und Juist wo wir immer durchfahren, wird mein Boot auf maximale Geschwindigkeit von 15 km/h gedrosselt. Liegt aber auch an dem Wind. Normalerweise fährt der Dampfer 55km/h lt gps. 

Also Finger weg von der le............den Aktion. ( ich habe nix von Lebensmüde geschrieben)


----------



## Yupii (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Du kannst damit zweimal fahren, das erste und lezte Mal#d#d
Ich glaube Dolfin war es , der von einer Ertrinkungshilfe sprach.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Und kann man mit der Kombination  ggf  mal von Langeoog nach Baltrum rüberfahren?
> Gruß



Hi,
dein Boot ist für einen Badesee geeignet , aber nicht für die Nordsee.
Gruß Udo


----------



## olaf70 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Wir waren von der Marine mal auf einem Natomanöver in Nordsee (Helgoland und Borkum). Das Boot war 38m lang (290 to)und hatte 2 x 1000 PS auf zwei Wellen.
Das Boot wurde in der Hafeneinfahrt Borkum vom Tidenstrom innerhalb von Sekunden um 180° gedreht, so daß der Rudergänger rückwärts(!) in den Hafen einfahren mußte. 
Um zu deiner Frage zurück zukommen : Nein, ich denke nicht, daß dein Boot für die Nordsee geeignet ist.
Ich persönlich würde es mal gerne vom Ufer auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Ich würde damit noch nicht mal auf die Ostsee fahren und hätte selbst im Müritz- oder Bodensee schon ärgste Bedenken....

...aber Du hättest auf jeden Fall die Chance auf 'nen eigenen Zeitungsartikel.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Und kann man mit der Kombination  ggf  mal von Langeoog nach Baltrum rüberfahren?



Nein, nicht ohne ein gescheites Boot im Schlepptau.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Oh Mann,
man weiß wirklich nicht, ob solche Anfragen ernst gemeint sind und ob man darauf noch ernsthaft antworten soll. Irgendwo hat das immer so ein bischen den Touch, da will doch nur jemand viel Reaktionen provozieren.
Es ist alles gesagt.
Ein Fishhunter ist gut, um mal ein paar Boilies rauszufahren oder vielleicht irgendwo seine Bojenmontage zu plazieren. Das ist alles. Man kann vielleicht noch im Freibad damit prollen - das wars.
Ein 2 PS Motor ist auf offenen Gewässern - also großen Seen oder dem Meer garnichts. Als Zweitmotor zum schleppen vielleicht bei bestimmten Bootsgrößen brauchbar.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Hi


Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen möchte ich mein neues Boot (Fishhunter HF360 mit 2PS Außenboader .


Das ist dein erstes motorisiertes Boot und du bist damit noch nicht auf einem etwas stärker strömenden Fluss,eventuell noch bei Gegenwind,gewesen,oder?


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das ist dein erstes motorisiertes Boot und du bist damit noch nicht auf einem etwas stärker strömenden Fluss,eventuell noch bei Gegenwind,gewesen,oder?



Hi,
ich gehe davon aus , sonst würde er nicht solch eine Frage stellen 
Zudem ist nicht jedes Boot zum angeln geeignet wo Fishhunter oder Angelboot draufsteht .
Die Werbefuzzis versuchen mit allen möglichen Mitteln ihr Produkt an den Mann zu bringen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## guifri (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

iCH KANN MICH NOCH ERINNERN; WIE HIER MAL JEMAND RELATIV NEU IM FORUM IRGENDWO IN HOLLAND AN DEN MAASPLASSEN SEINE SCHLAUCHBOOTTOUR ANGEKÜNDIGT HAT. LEIDER IST ES AUCH IN DIESEM FALL BEI EINER SCHLAUCHBOOTTOUR GEBLIEBEN.

2 PS auf der Nordsee??? Ich habe mich schon des öfteren mit dem Gedanken geplagt, mir noch mal ein Boot anzuschaffen, um damit eventuell auf der Nordsee zu schippern (Minimum 6m, rauhwassertauglich, Minimum 100 PS). Aber schon bei dem Gedanken daran, merke ich jedes Mal, wie der Respekt vor der Nordsee in meinem Bauch ein komisches Gefühl erzeugt, da ich keine eche Kenntnis von der Nordsee habe. Ich bin ein paar Mal auf der Nordsee gewesen bei wenig Wind. Wenn ich mir da die langen Wellenberge so angucke und die starken Strömungen mitbekomme, will ich mir nicht ausmalen, wie es ist, wenn bei aufkommendem Sturm z.B. ein kleiner Motorschaden das Boot fahruntüchtig macht.

Auf den Gedanken mit 2 PS da irgendwo langschippern zu wollen, kann man nur kommen, wenn man total naiv an die Sache rangeht. Da kann man m.E. auch keine Alternative empfehlen außer der, sich dem Wasser nicht zu nähern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

Ich denke, es ist alles gesagt, zumal sich der Fragesteller auch nicht mehr meldet:

Don´t feed the trolls!


*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................................*

.


----------



## Hausmarke (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln mit Fishhunter HF360 auf der Nordsee vor Langeoogs Strand möglich?*

vorne an kannst du damit bestimmt spaß haben also STRAND bis 20m .


----------

